# WAGO 750-841 WebVisu = Weißer Bildschirm



## dr1101 (9 Mai 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mir von wago den controller 750-841 zugelegt. dieser läuft auf firmwareversion 14. einstellung der ip, aufrufen des wbm und programme einspielen ist kein problem und es funktioniert soweit auch.

nun habe ich mir in codesys ein neues projekt mit visualisierung angelegt. nichts wildes:
ich schalte über ein button in der visu ein bit und lasse darüber ein visukästchen (bit) blinken.

ich habe sowohl im zielsystem als auch im visueditor (projekt-> objekt-> eigenschaften) ein häkchen bei web-visualisierung gemacht. dann habe ich das projekt in den controller geladen. nun möchte ich mir die visu im browser ansehen. im wbm klicke ich auf webvisu -> java lädt ohne auffälligkeiten -> es erscheint jedoch nur ein weißer bildschirm wobei der browser fertig meldet.

ich weiß leider nicht mehr weiter. habe ich einen entscheidenen fehler gemacht, oder etwas vergessen???

gruß


----------



## gravieren (9 Mai 2009)

Hi

http://www.magnia.de/index.php?opti...einrichten-750-841&catid=35:codesys&Itemid=44


http://www.magnia.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=52&Itemid=53


----------



## dr1101 (12 Mai 2009)

hallo,

vielen danke für die links. das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. vorallem das beispielprog.

gruß​


----------

